# للبيع حجر الجزع الكريم



## e3lania (7 يناير 2013)

حجر الدم ،حجر القمر ،احجار مراد،احجار الهباب،حجر الدر،كريستال،الزمرد الريحاني،احجار السبح،حجر الامازونيت،ياقوت،عقيق،فيروز،جشميت،زبرجد،كهرمان،حجر سترين ،الماس،حجر اوبال،جاسبر جلد الثعبان،حجر الروتيل،حجر الجزع


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وزوجه وصحبه و اتباعه ومن والاه 

يوجد حجر كريم الجزع للبيع 

حجر الجزع عبارة عن حجر مصقول 

ويوجد حجر خام ايضا 

ويوجدامكانية القطع والصقل للراغبين

جملة ومفرق 

التواصل على الرقم المرفق واتس اب او اتصال من فضلك







توجد%2​


----------



## e3lania (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: للبيع حجر الجزع الكريم*


*
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
.
.
.
.
.
.

للرفع 
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع

.*



تبييض لون البشرة





*
لرفع المواضيع والتسويق الالكتروني 
يرجى التواصل على الواتس اب *​


----------



## e3lania (22 فبراير 2013)

*رد: للبيع حجر الجزع الكريم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يوجد باقة مخفض لنشر الاعلانات في المنتديات 
*
احدث العروض 
نشر اعلانك في 40 منتدى اعلاني 
بـ 500 ريال فقط
النشر خلال 3 ساعات *

عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
http://www.youtube.com/user/trafficupchannel?feature=watch
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------



## e3lania (22 فبراير 2013)

*رد: للبيع حجر الجزع الكريم*

الله يسعد اوقاتكم 
لمن يرغب نشر اعلانات في المنتديات 
*
احدث العروض 
نشر اعلانك في 40 منتدى اعلاني 
بـ 500 ريال فقط
النشر خلال 3 ساعات *

عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
http://www.youtube.com/user/trafficupchannel?feature=watch
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------

